# array auf null-referenzen überprüfen !



## Guest (1. Feb 2004)

```
public class Test
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		int counter=0;
		int array[]=new int[20];
		for(int i=0; i<=array.length -1; i++)
		{
			array[i+2]=i;
		}
		
		for(int i=0; i<=array.length -1; i++)
		{
			if((array[i]==null)||(array[i]=="")) // Das kann so nicht stimmen !!
			{
				counter++;
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Wie kann ich ein INTEGER array auf null-Referenzen und leere Zeichenketten überprüfen ? 
´

Dank im vorraus
kamyab[/quote]


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Feb 2004)

> Wie kann ich ein INTEGER array auf null-Referenzen und leere Zeichenketten überprüfen ?



deine int's können eigendlich nie die werte null oder ""  vorweisen, das sind immer zahlen.


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2004)

Du überprüfst, ob array_ die zahl 0 beinhaltet und nicht, ob ein leer String oder null-referenz vorliegt !_


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Feb 2004)

so ist counter aber immer 3 egal wie gross der array ist, soll das so ?


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2004)

```
public class Aufgabe3
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		int counter=0;
		int array[]=new int[20];
		String zeichenKette[]=new String[array.length];
		
		for(int i=5; i<=array.length -1; i++)
		{
			array[i]=i;
		}
		
		for(int i=0; i<=array.length -7; i++) //nicht alle Stellen werden belegt !
		{
			zeichenKette[i] = String.valueOf(array[i]);
		}
		
		for(int i=0; i<=array.length -1; i++)
		{
			if((zeichenKette[i]==(null))||(zeichenKette[i]==("")))
			{
				counter++;
			}			
		}
		System.out.println(counter);
	}
}
```

Habe diese Möglichkeit gefunden, würde gerne wissen, ob das ganze auch irgendwie einfacher geht ?

Gruß
Kamyab[/quote]


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Feb 2004)

mh . was willst du den machen? bitte jetzt nicht die ganze aufgabe posten.


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2004)

Ich möchte gerne überprüfen, ob ein Array (null-Referenzen oder Leerzeichen) beinhaltet !


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Feb 2004)

in einem int-array brauchst du das gar nicht. das sind wie gesagt IMMER zahlen.
dein array sieht anfangs so aus:
0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,..
<edit>
oder meinst du einen String-Array ?


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2004)

jo.. schon klar.. aber die aufgabenstellung lautet halt so..  ein typ hat das ganze falsch programmiert und unsere aufgabe ist es, das ganze in ordnung zu bringen und die null-referenzen zu ermitteln !


----------



## bygones (2. Feb 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> ...
> for(int i=0; i<=array.length -1; i++)
> {
> ...



Damit wirst du nicht glücklich:

Bei primitiven Datentypen sind null Werte immer der Wert 0 (wie stevg sagte), bei Objekte ist es die null Referenz. Wenn du testen willst, ob ein Element der leere String ist darfst du nicht mit == testen sondern musst über equals() gehen:


```
...
    for(int i=0; i<=array.length -1; i++)
    {
        if(zeichenKette[i]== null || zeichenKette[i].equals(""))
        {
	counter++;
        }			
   }
System.out.println(counter);
}
...
```


----------

